# GPS tracker for a board, is there any?



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi guys, i recently gotten my bike stolen, very good , pretty expensive cross country bike. Now when I just got my new snowboarding gear, I thought about having such a god tracker that I could stick to the board and have the possibility to look in the App, for example, where the board actually is. It happened to my friends that while they broke for lunch afterwards boards where not present anymore, you can imagine frustration!!!

So is there any device I could use for tracking? If so please shoot a name of it or the company or place the link to the item 

Many thanks for your help !!
Happy shredding ! 
Dawid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

LMGTFY


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Lock your board(s). Get a small bike cable, run it through the binding heel cup and secure it to the rack. Cheaper and easier (and possibly more secure) than whatever tracking you have in mind. 

Looks like exactly what you want is currently only an indiegogo project

Skiers have it harder. No heelcup to pass a lock cable through.


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

freshy said:


> LMGTFY




Did this myself, don’t worry. I was more asking for recommendations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

Varza said:


> Lock your board(s). Get a small bike cable, run it through the binding heel cup and secure it to the rack. Cheaper and easier (and possibly more secure) than whatever tracking you have in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, that’s the idea as well but then you see everyone can cut this small cable  that’s why the tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Varza said:


> Lock your board(s). Get a small bike cable, run it through the binding heel cup and secure it to the rack. Cheaper and easier (and *definitely* more secure) than whatever tracking you have in mind.


^^This!!!!^^. 

And also,.... fixed that for ya!!!  



Varza said:


> ......Skiers have it harder. No heelcup to pass a lock cable through.


Ya! Dem 2 plankers got it ruff! :sad: Sumbody should tell 'em There's a _"Better Way!!"_ :snowboard2:

 >


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

dawidowo said:


> Well, that’s the idea as well but then you see everyone can cut this small cable  that’s why the tracker .....


Not *My *lock & cable they can't!!! :blink: F that!!! :finger1: 









:laugh:

....And if they came prepared to cut thru a very sturdy cable? What makes you think they wont just pry your tracker off & toss it in a dumpster? :shrug:

Cables & locks are for stopping the casual, crime of opportunity, dirtbag! For these asshats, it works perfectly!

They're not going to work perfectly all the time for the commited, prepared, _professional_ Dirtbag!!! :dunno: Just the way it is. 

Fortunately _those_ dirtbags are rarer than the former!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Ski key. 

https://usa.skikey.com


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

dawidowo said:


> Well, that’s the idea as well but then you see everyone can cut this small cable  that’s why the tracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not when there's a perfectly shiny new *unlocked* board right next to yours. Aren't these mostly crimes of opportunity? 

Also, I don't use a tiny flimsy cable you can cut with scissors. I have an actual combination bike lock. Thick enough that you need a proper bolt cutter to cut it (and whoever rides off on my board, I wish upon them that they ride with bolt cutters on their person and have a most unfortunate fall. That is all).

You could also *absolutely splurge* on equipment check at the mountain. 

Whatever, dude, go fund that indiegogo k thx bai!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually like the idea because the only real way to stop theft in general is to start catching people in the act.

However that thing on the indie gogo or whatever looks kind of hokey when compared to the ones they sell for bikes that slide into the seat post and use gps and cell phone messaging.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Whatever thing it is would have to be non-removable. Are the bike ones able to be permanently attached? 

Also, not easily destroyable. Kinda what @chomps1211 said.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Varza said:


> Whatever thing it is would have to be non-removable. Are the bike ones able to be permanently attached?
> 
> Also, not easily destroyable. Kinda what @chomps1211 said.


They are invisible as they slide into either the seat post or handle bar. There are also a few others that are hidden in the reflector or an led bicycle light.

Each has its advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> They are invisible as they slide into either the seat post or handle bar. There are also a few others that are hidden in the reflector or an led bicycle light.
> 
> Each has its advantages/disadvantages.


they could just wrap the whole thing in foil. lol


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> they could just wrap the whole thing in foil. lol


By the time all we have are criminals smart enough to do that we've locked up all the dumb ones so the world is still a safer place for bikes in general.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you have to just post your board up somewhere juicy then lay in the cut rambo style


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a wire cabled bike lock type which you would need a wire/bolt cutter to take off. I have rarely used it though. Not very heavy but needs to be carried in backpack. The most important thing when leaving your board unattended on the mountain is....., Don't. Make sure you always have someone with observation on it. This, is the World we live in. With some cultures ie Japan theft risk is extremely low compared with say Australia or USA. At home having Home/contents Insurance covers this risk for you. Also keep record photograph the serial number of your board/bindings. This will help the Police with recovery.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> you have to just post your board up somewhere juicy then lay in the cut rambo style


This is really your only option. Just a heads up... Dress warm, bring a long bamboo straw to breathe through, and be ready to react.

And remember, if your board gets stolen, it's perfectly fine to steal one from someone else... But only if equal or lesser value. Don't be a dick. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

GreGreen said:


> Try looking for a small GPS tracker like a bicycle tracker. It should be noted that some of them use SIM tracking and some use Bluetooth tracking. The Bluetooth tracker is small and inexpensive, but the tracking range is too small, such as tile. But other small and affordable GPSs are actually not as small as you might expect. Such as spytec can be considered an affordable and high quality GPS tracker, it is worth considering.


What I learnt is that the BT ones are to inform and alarm You when Your stuff gets out of the predefined BT range, board, keys, wallet, whatever You can attach the transmitter too being hooked through a BT to your phone, which is working as a control tower/ref point. You can set up the alarm range yourself (ie. 20 feet), It might be too late to catch board robber shredding down the valley, gps is real deal and yep might be bigger size and bigger bucks.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

dawidowo said:


> Well, that’s the idea as well but then you see everyone can cut this small cable  that’s why the tracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone can scrape off the GPS tracker.

A simple cable lock is a deterrent to cause a thief to pick an easier target

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

